# Phone line caught building on fire



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

When there is no obvious cause of a fire, it's always "electrical in nature"
:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's a small wonder all those insurance jobs I did for the Russians always got ruled out as " electrical" and "non suspicious".


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

it is possible if lightning struck the lines.
but not very probable
a fire in a wall can smolder for a long time and flare up with when exposed to fresh air.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

If for some reason the line was all of the sudden subject to high voltage and shorted out somewhere then sure.

I think the republicans getting along with democrats is more likely to happen.


----------



## kub (May 27, 2009)

We just had a call at a restaurant the other day that smoke was pouring out of the wall where the hoods were, they say its electrical. My boss flys over there (they were open) walks in and immediately doubts its electrical by the smell , tells them to call the fire company cause there's a fire in the wall. So FC comes opens wall up turns out that a nail was protruding out of a stud and touching the stainless steel wall next to the one stove and the heat transferred through the nail and caught the stud on fire, crazy chit.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I_wire240 said:


> Went on an emergency call. There was a fire in a wall firemen ripped open wall and found a wire that was cut the end was against a wood stud. Fire Marshall said this was cause of fire. The wire was a phone line that was cut about 10 years ago to install a exhaust fan. I still have not found the other end yet so I do not know if it was ever disconnected when it was cut. Very bad storm rolled through the night before. Owner came in in the morning turned on exhaust fan that is when he noticed the fire.
> I can't believe a phone line started a fire. What do you guys think


I am friends with a lot of firemen and I can tell you for sure when they dont know what happened they say it was electrical


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe the cat did it?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I_wire240 said:


> I can't believe a phone line started a fire. What do you guys think


Very unlikely :no:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I_wire240 said:


> I can't believe a phone line started a fire. What do you guys think



Maybe an arsonist called?
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:






I'll find my own way out.......


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Maybe an arsonist called?
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I'll find my own way out.......


That was good though...


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Could be like an inside job due to insurance reasons by a contract ignition specialist,commonly called by firemen a "torch".


----------



## Holop (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe a phone wire was not used for phone line it could of been used for transformer or something else.


----------



## Jeremy0000 (Oct 30, 2020)

I_wire240 said:


> Went on an emergency call. There was a fire in a wall firemen ripped open wall and found a wire that was cut the end was against a wood stud. Fire Marshall said this was cause of fire. The wire was a phone line that was cut about 10 years ago to install a exhaust fan. I still have not found the other end yet so I do not know if it was ever disconnected when it was cut. Very bad storm rolled through the night before. Owner came in in the morning turned on exhaust fan that is when he noticed the fire.
> I can't believe a phone line started a fire. What do you guys think


It happens


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I had a service call where a small office in a horse riding facility lost their phones. The layout was 2 lines coming off a modem, into 2 surface boxes (typ phone co setup), punched on a 66 block then went 200’ to the office wall jacks. The customer had a 2 line large phone with answering machine built in patched into the wall jacks. The phone looked fine but somehow was sending out enough over voltage to melt the internals of the 2 phone company jacks by the modem. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

